# Sad news for ex UTC crew members



## robmason23 (Feb 16, 2007)

For all the ex United Towing Company crewmembers. I have been asked to pass on the sad news of Charlie Rumkee having passed away on sunday 03 August. I was not given any details other than the date, but I will post any other information that I find.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

My condolences to the next of kin. always sad to hear of a seaman crossing the bar


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

robmason23 said:


> For all the ex United Towing Company crewmembers. I have been asked to pass on the sad news of Charlie Rumkee having passed away on sunday 03 August. I was not given any details other than the date, but I will post any other information that I find.


Hi Rob
Sad to hear about Charlie Rumkee passing away. Sailed with him many times on the tugs for UTC


----------

